# Mark Tremonti Sweep Picking Video



## Chris (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Mark-Tremonti-sweep-picking-lesson?v=rNzf6erACUk&search=sweep pick


----------



## David (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't give him any credit.. more delay and reverb than myself... with the most gain and treble on... and he still fucks up. How do you fuck up when all you have to do is touch the fret to get it to ring?


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2006)

Dude, Pink Floyd doesn't use more delay and reverb than you do.


----------



## David (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> Dude, Pink Floyd doesn't use more delay and reverb than you do.


hahahha, i'll FIX it for my next vid.. don't worry...


----------



## nyck (Feb 22, 2006)

Wayyyy too much distortion. And the tone was super trebly. I can't tell if he was on the neck pup or not, but it sure didn't sound like it.


----------



## Ken (Feb 22, 2006)

I think that was cool to watch, I thought he did fine, and he sounded as good as he could through a video camera's mic.

I also thought it was useless. If he was trying to teach somebody something, he failed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I think that was cool to watch, I thought he did fine, and he sounded as good as he could through a video camera's mic.
> 
> I also thought it was useless. If he was trying to teach somebody something, he failed.


 His sweeps sounded fine generally. But! Whoa - back of fthe effects and gain. That amp was hummin' like a sonuvabitch, and made David sound like he has good tone.


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2006)

I thought his sweeps sounded fine. But I agree that if he was trying to teach anything, he failed. And he had way too much humming and effects. But cool stuff.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah that camera mic was gettin seriously overloaded. I thought that first sweep was a bit lame, but I really dug the last one....wish I had the tab, sounded really cool.  

I can't do sweeps that well anyway! For me, no matter how much I've practiced slow, and gradually gain speed, after a certain point my fingers just won't go faster. It's like my brain can't keep up... So I've never played them fast enough to really sound like sweeps...


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow im just impressed mark tremonti knows how to do sweeps. I never heard anything close to that with his work in creed. maybe its different in alter bridge. I havent listened to them as of yet.


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> I really dug the last one....wish I had the tab, sounded really cool.



Give me 5 minutes to type it up.  I agree, it's a cool run.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 22, 2006)

I recognize those last few sweeps from somewhere.....
Someone remind me.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 22, 2006)

^ i agree, the first thing i was like "WTF is that, it just sounds like he's scrambling notes together. but toward the middle there, thats really cool sounding, aside from using hella gain and too much delay he's not bad at it. clean up the amp a little and i bet he'd sound 10x better.


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2006)

```
|----------------11-15------------------10-13-10-------------|
|-------------11---------------------11----------11----------|
|----------12---------------------10----------------10-------|
|-------13---------------------12----------------------12----|
|----13---------------------13----------------------------13-|
|-11---------------------10----------------------------------|


|--------------9-13---------------8-11-8-----------|
|------------9------------------9--------9---------|
|---------10------------------8------------8-------|
|------11------------------10----------------10----|
|---11------------------11----------------------11-|
|-9-------------------8----------------------------|
```



Eb-Bb-Db-Ab, all major.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 22, 2006)

YESSS Just when I thought it was safe to go to bed!!! Damnit, now I'm compelled to work on this! Thanks allot Drew  Seriously man, thanks for tabbing that out!! Very cool!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

Kevan said:


> I recognize those last few sweeps from somewhere.....
> Someone remind me.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark Tremonti - Various

All, the beginning Alter Bridge is going over their set list, and then POOF Toshi Iseda shows up and goes off on a Carvin 7! Sweet! After that Tremonti goes through one of his solo's which sounds pretty damn cool!! After some more antics and "guess the mode", he's playin a live solo that's pretty rad.... I'm starting to really dig this guy. He's also been taking lessons from Troy Stetina lately....luck duck!!


----------



## Chris D (Feb 23, 2006)

Toshi is a POOF???


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> Toshi is a POOF???


Lol... hint - Here in the States we don't use "poof" as a term describing homosexual men. "Poof!" He appeared (but I think you knew this last bit, lol).


----------



## bostjan (Feb 23, 2006)

*hummmmmmmmm....

"mumble mumble easiest sweep is mumble mumble"

_unintelligible notes_

"mumble mumble mumble"

_very decent sweep picking thing_

....hummmmmmm*


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> YESSS Just when I thought it was safe to go to bed!!! Damnit, now I'm compelled to work on this! Thanks allot Drew  Seriously man, thanks for tabbing that out!! Very cool!



You and me both, I saw your post right before I was about to go to bed, thought, "I can do that," then worked it out (the V inversion through me a bit, as did the one-note-per-string thing, but the harmony itself was pretty straightforward), and then practiced it until midnight, lol. 

Bob/Kevan - since you two obviously recognize that, what is it? It sounds familiar, but I can't place it...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 23, 2006)

I enjoyed it. Anyhoo, I loved the link to the Malmsteen-Rising Force live tune...mmmmm Malmsteen!


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Mark Tremonti - Various
> 
> All, the beginning Alter Bridge is going over their set list, and then POOF Toshi Iseda shows up and goes off on a Carvin 7! Sweet! After that Tremonti goes through one of his solo's which sounds pretty damn cool!! After some more antics and "guess the mode", he's playin a live solo that's pretty rad.... I'm starting to really dig this guy. He's also been taking lessons from Troy Stetina lately....luck duck!!



Tremonti is using a Johnson Millennium in that vid.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Tremonti is a classic example of guys who aren't just what you see them do in the bands that there in. He's had a great deal of success with the bands he's been in and has played his part but I think there's a whole lot more to him and his playing than we've seen.

I hear guys use the "sellout" thing a lot with him but I'm not sure if that's really what happened. In the end I believe he's just a solid team player.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Tremonti straight up kicks ass.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> I think Tremonti straight up kicks ass.


I really like Alter Bridge and his playing through out the album "One Day Remains".

I've always appreciated his work with Creed (great band but never bought any of their stuff, sick of hearing their stuff played every hour on the radio ), good band though.

The band im in covers Torn which I think is one of their best. Tremonti has his own style which I like.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 23, 2006)

I was never a big fan of Creed and I really dislike Scott Stapp, but I guess I need to give Mark some credit for his playing. I like what I've heard of him in Alter Bridge a lot better than his work with Creed. Now that I think about it, I think the only reason I never really liked Creed was because of Scott Stapp.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2006)

Shawn
The band im in covers Torn which I think is one of their best. Tremonti has his own style which I like. :agreed:[/QUOTE said:


> +1. their debut album kicks ass, plain and simple (and, much as it pains me to admit it, was the first proper "metal" album I ever bought. First listen was "fuck, this is heavy." Second was "fuck, this is awesome.")
> 
> Love or hate his band, however, there's no denying that Tremonti is one of the most distinctive riffers out there right now - he's got a very unique style that is instantly recognizeable. His lead playing is still a little formulaic, but I can't fault him for that - he's got the dubious fortune to be musically maturing in front of the whole world. I'm expecting the second Alter Bridge disc to have some truely badass soloing, now that he's proved he can in fact rip, and after putting another two years of lead experience under his belt for his phrasing.


----------



## David (Feb 23, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Yeah that camera mic was gettin seriously overloaded. I thought that first sweep was a bit lame, but I really dug the last one....wish I had the tab, sounded really cool.
> 
> I can't do sweeps that well anyway! For me, no matter how much I've practiced slow, and gradually gain speed, after a certain point my fingers just won't go faster. It's like my brain can't keep up... So I've never played them fast enough to really sound like sweeps...


lol, I had that problem. Go get some good work out grips, its just like a handle with a twisting metal bar attaching the 2 sides. Mine have a resistence of 15 pounds I think? Well doing those all day, your fingers will build up a ton of muscle, and BAM, you'll have an incredible endurance level while playing guitar, and you can shred away for hours, or move your fingers faster during sweeps.




TDW said:


> His sweeps sounded fine generally. But! Whoa - back of fthe effects and gain. That amp was hummin' like a sonuvabitch, and made David sound like he has good tone.


 



It's not his camera... it's his amp... people like him and ZW, overdrive their rig so much, so that even if they fuck up, you can't tell. If he would turn all that stuff down... and we could actually hear HIM a little at least, I'd be like, sweet. Live though, his amp buzzes like a bitch apparently. I've talked to a few people, and it still buzzes... plus... he's probably uses like a billion noise gates to try and tone it down a little.

on myspace... in our shred forum... we've deemed mark and zw "fake" shredders because of what they do to their amps and effects.
****warning... fake shredi alert.. warning...****


[action=David]waits to be flamed[/action]


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2006)

/drew flames

Mark can play pretty damned well, IMO. Also, his tones on the Alter Bridge CD are pretty dry in comparison. 

Honestly, we've got a guy doing shred-driven stuff in a mainstream metal band - what do we gain by phrasing him? Fuck, the guy's playing some of the best guitar I've heard on a mainstream rock station in, oh, ever, considering I didn't get into music until the grunge era. We should be grateful he's out there. 

He's not the _greatest _guitarist I've ever heard, but he's a FAR cry from the worst.


----------



## David (Feb 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> /drew flames
> 
> Mark can play pretty damned well, IMO. Also, his tones on the Alter Bridge CD are pretty dry in comparison.
> 
> ...



well... if we're going by that, then I'm glad he's out there! I cheered when The Darkness came onto the scene, and I love their CD, great "car" music. I'm also glad taht Zakk Wylde gets a some-what popularized publicity, that can be used as a stepping stone to greater artists.

but if we're just talking guitars, nothing else... flame away


----------



## bostjan (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd put Mark Tremonti in the same category as Kim Thayil from Soundgarden. They're both interesting to listen to, they're both overexposed, they were both overshadowed by their singers in their bands, and they both can play a lot better than they did on record.

I can whine about Mark Tremonti all I want, but I don't see a Bostjan Zupancic signature PRS, nor do i need a front-end loader to collect my royalties. I really dug Creed when I first heard them. It's all too easy to route for the underdog and bitch about the guys on top.

I hate Scott Stapp. I still think Mark Tremonti is over-rated by magazines like Guitar Player, etc. But in all fairness, he's most likely going to be under-rated by a ss.org forum.

Actually, I hate a lot of non-guitar playing celebrities.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 23, 2006)

He has an article in Total Guitar (UKmag) where he says he's mates with & jams with Rusty Cooley, JP & Michael Angelo.
He's done an exclusive instrumental track for the mag CD which is rather good, & actually comes across as more ok than that vid suggests, quite articulate & makes some pretty good points in the interview.

BTW, as far as I know I ain't heard any Creed... ever


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 5, 2006)

Regardless of whether you like their music or not, I think it's cool that guys like Tremonti and John 5 who made their name in 'industry' bands show a real dedication and willingness to master their instruments. Whether you put him in the big leagues of guitar players is a personal thing, but the fact that he's providing a much better role model to young players than the Mick Thomsons and Alexi Laihos of the world makes him worthy of a certain amount of respect.


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead (Oct 30, 2013)

Bump. I have a preset on my Line 6 PODHD500X that is very similar to what Mark's tone was in that video. It just sounds awesome. I get that there is a lot of delay and whatnot, but it's fun to play high string notes on it.


----------

